# Right Heart Cath question



## jlb102780 (Sep 1, 2011)

Good Morning all 

One of my doctors has ordered a patient to have a right heart cath with a left ventriculogram. It is not a congenital case. I'm not finding a good CPT code for this procedure. 

The dictated report states that the patient has a history of Ventricular Septal Defect. And a Right heart cath was requested to try to measure his shunt fraction more accurately. A left ventriculogram was requested also to try to visualize the VSD.

Any ideas on a good CPT code?

Thanks


----------



## Jess1125 (Sep 1, 2011)

jlb102780 said:


> Good Morning all
> 
> One of my doctors has ordered a patient to have a right heart cath with a left ventriculogram. It is not a congenital case. I'm not finding a good CPT code for this procedure.
> 
> ...



What about code 93453, Right & Left Heart Cath with/without left ventriculography

If a left ventriculography is being done, then the aortic valve is being crossed and you have both a right/left heart cath. 

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------

